# Draw hand pain



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

So far, Thank god, I have had just a few pains in the bow hand. Go see your doc and shoot the compound more. and wear some thing that keeps the hand warm.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I have not suffered this... yet... thankfully.

Have considered a hand warmer (charcoal burner) for you pocket to warm your hand up first.

Most recurve/longbow tradtional shooters in the UK seem to hold much less than 6 seconds at full draw. Some seem to shoot "snap" when they hit anchor point.

Only the target guys hold that length of time waiting for the clicker to go.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

*Ouch!*

I've been dealing with pain and a tingling sensation in my middle fingers on my string hand for a few months now. I suspect it's the start of carpal tunnel problems. It developed by pulling 70# bows without using a tab or glove - can you spell s-t-u-p-i-d. The pain had become so bad that it woke me up from time to time so I've been sleeping with a wrist cuff that really helps with pain and healing. For you old guys, cold and not heat is the current thought on a cure. Get your hand to a sports Doc and get the real skivvy. This type of injury is common with rock jocks who often climb using finger holds. Failure to do so may relegate you to a wrist hold string release, a fate similar to death.


----------

